# Tool I.d help needed!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tools for what?Which tool is exactly for what? Use them how?Comments about any one of them.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Purple is a wheel gear press - http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/LB2000.jpg the other looks like a wheel puller


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks! Now I see why they don't work on pulling or pressing armsthanks:thumbsup:I told you I was new!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep purple is a wheel/gear press.
the other is a crude wheel/gear puller.
the round chunk of aluminum might be an armature blank to set up magnets in pancake chassis. they usually have a shaft on rather than a hole through though.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

But to properly use it, you need a left-handed adjustable wrench for your muffler bearing.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

The disc is a spacer that comes with the lucky bob's press (mine did), the other looks to be a pinion puller, may work on pancake arms if the shaft isn't to big.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

DonSchenck said:


> But to properly use it, you need a left-handed adjustable wrench for your muffler bearing.


Make sure you get the metric, adjustable wrench. The imperial ones just don't seem to fit any more.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh ... THAT was what I did wrong! ... I got the imperial left-handed adjustable wrench.

D'oh! Thanks. NOW I can fix that muffler bearing.


----------

